# 

## Assol_07

, !
-   ..
 :     3-  (  2 ).     ,  3  .

    - :
-      + 1 .           4-.. (  ,     4 ,   4  =  8 ,        4 ..). ,   . ?

-   .       5000 .     5000  ( 4  ).  ,      2500..         ,   - 0.5..
,    2 .. 
?

-   ?             ? 

   ,  -  ""...  /  ""   ,        ...

----------

- .       .           .
- .    . .
-        ,     .       .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> (  2 )
> ....
> -      + 1 .


  ,  "2 " -  " ", ..     ?
 ,      /      +   ,  23400 (  ).   3-     .



> ,      2500..


  !!! ..        .



> ?


    ,    ,

----------

....   , ,       3   **

----------


## Assol_07

> ,  "2 " -  " ",


,   - 3  , 3

----------


## Victory

> 5000 .     5000  ( 4  ).


  -       .      .    -  .
    ,  ,   ,  .    .

----------


## Assol_07

> .


   284   "        4-   ".     -     ..

----------


## Assol_07

> -


        ..
  /    .  ,    "".   ,        !

----------


## Victory

,     .

----------


## Assol_07

, .   ??? ?  !!!

----------


## Victory

> ??? ?  !!!


  -  ?    .

----------


## Assol_07

> .


   !

----------


## Assol_07

.

----------


## Victory

,       .

----------


## Assol_07

,   ..   .        ,        .   :Smilie:  , ,     -      ..
    ..  40 ..         ..     ""  ..      -   ..         .. (,    .. ). 
     !

----------


## Assol_07

> ,       .


 !    !
      .. 
, 



> -

----------


## Victory

,      .    ,       ,    -.          .

----------


## Assol_07

> 


     ..     ..    !!!

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 3





> ,  .    .


?!  :Wow:    ,    (  /  )          ?!       (  , .. ,        ,   255-     ,       :Wink:  )    :    /  ?!
,          .



> !!!


    (  )         :Wink: . 
 375       .    ,  "              ".  ,          -  "" . ..       :Smilie: .
,   ,         .

----------


## 13

> ,          .


   -  

 3-

----------


## Assol_07

> 3-


 ..    ,   3  (   ).   ,  ,  !!!     .     "".           .  -     : , ,  ,    ..        .

,          -     3-    !

----------

> ,   ,         .


+1.   .

----------


## Assol_07

> .


  ,   ..
   -         :Smilie: 
        ,     ..   :Frown:

----------


## Victory

> ,   3  (   ).   ,  ,  !!!     .     "".


   .         ,    ,    ...      0,25          -       .       .

----------


## Assol_07

> .


   !!!   ,            -     !

----------


## 13

> 


     ,   ,     3- / .     .   / - 6 .

----------

*13*,   :yes:   .

  .       6 ,       .        3-  .

----------


## 2007

> ,    ,    ...      0,25          -


 :7: 
*Assol_07*,  ,  .    -  .      .       .

----------


## GSokolov

*Assol_07*,        ,           ,                 , , ,        ,        .         (),    . ,    .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 


    ,     .      ,  ,    ""  :Wink: .
  ,        -      .      ,   ,     .       .       ,     ,      .        ,      ""    .

----------


## BorisG

> ....   , ,       3   **


 ,     .

----------


## BorisG

> ...           ,                 ,


     ?




> ... , ,        ,        .


     . 
     .




> ...  ,    .


    .     ,    .

----------


## Assol_07

> 




    ,       2- ,         ! !

               (    ). 
     ,       ,      5000,             1/2 !   ???  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

*Assol_07*,    ( )   -      /  .    -  .       ,   -   ( )      -  -        ?     -    .
     .
   ,  ,     ,     ,  .

----------


## Assol_07

> 


     ?        ,   100% .      ,   -    ..       ..

----------


## BorisG

> ...       ..


 ,    . 
    .
     ,   ,   ...  , ,  ... 
   ,              ,      .

----------


## Assol_07

,       ?
     ""       "" -    .       .
         ,     ..

----------


## 2007

*Assol_07*,       : --...      , ...... :Speaking:  :Grenade: 
       :   ?   ,   . ,   ... :Dezl:  ::flirt::

----------


## Assol_07

,     , , .    ,    -       .

 -       =  ?..

----------

,        .

   :               2500,      ,     5000?

----------


## Assol_07

> 


    ! !       !        !

----------


## Assol_07

> :               2500,      ,     5000?


!!!   :yes:

----------


## stas

:       ,  20   .       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?        ,   100% .      ,   -    ..       ..


 .     /    ,     , ..      .

----------


## GSokolov

-   :    3   /,        ,   -    .      .     -     ,    ?  BorisG             ,        ,        ,   .



> /    ,


      ,   255- .13  ,        .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,   -


.        ,     ,     -     (       ).        -   ? .    ,    ,   -    . 
,     - ,       "",       .

----------


## Assol_07

..  ,       "   ",       .        "" (     ,   ),     ,        ,     ..      !   !          ,         ..  -      ?!

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 


     . ..       90  :Smilie: , ..          3  (     ,   )    .



> ..


 ,      ,          .  ,           ,       12 .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,


?     7    :Smilie:      (  ),      ( ).



> .


,    ,    "" : 


> 


    ,      ,   .. (    ).       "    "?   ..

----------


## GSokolov

> "    "?   ..


  :yes:  ...

----------


## Assol_07

!
   ,    ,   .\
      1.    ""   ..     ,       -    ,  ,    .. ,    -.   ,  - .   ! :
1.        (!)     ,       .   "?" ,            ( !).      ?
2.        (    ). 
    (, , ... !       ???
3.   .      ,      ,     .    ,    "     10      ...        ".  ,   ,    ,  ,     ,   .
         " - ",     - .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 


     .    :        ,     "" .     ?    .   ,        .,      .



> 


 .  ? (      ,                 ,    .?)



> ?


   -    .         ..



> ,      ,


 .    /,     (           ,    ).

----------


## Assol_07

> (      ,                 ,    .?)


   (  ), ,  ,         4-   .      :Smilie:   .        .
     .      "".  ..



> -    .         ..


  - 10 .  ,   .



> /,


  ,     .. 
     ..

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> 4-   ...


           : .282: "       **  ,      ."
+  "  4-   ",     +        ..  ..         .
       4       ,      + 3  + 4      :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> 4-   .


  ,       ()  , ..   "   -                 **          " (.282  ).  -   , .,       . 
  ,      ,   ,     (.       21  2008 . N 110).           ,    .  .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,      ,


    .    . ,      ,   .

----------


## Assol_07

> 


     ..     .

----------


## GSokolov

> . ,      ,   .


 ,   ? ,           .            ,     /     .

----------


## Assol_07

> ,     /     .


,      ..   ,        ?   :Wink:   ..         ..

----------

*Assol_07*,             ?       ,

----------


## Assol_07

,      (     ).       .
 :
"    ,       :        1 (8   ),     (4   ),       2 (4   ).   284    90  30.06.2006.       4   .        ,             1     4     ."  

 :Big Grin:    ,    .
   ,    (    10 )

----------


## waw

> 284  90  30.06.2006 .       4   .


           "" ,   , " ".  :Smilie: 

**  ,  .284  ,       **,         .       ,       .
  ,     ,     ,       "**"?..  ,       ?  :Smilie: 

PS       ( 3 ),     ?    ?

----------


## Assol_07

> ( 3 ),     ?    ?


       .   " "    ,     (   ,    )   :Smilie:

----------


## Assol_07

""  "".     .   284   ,    4            .    :



> 1     4     ."


      ?       .        . - ,        , -    ..

----------


## waw

> :
> 
> :
>           1     4     ."


     , ,  -    3- .    ""         ?   ?



> ?  - ,        ...


   ,       . ,  ,   ,   .  ,   "",     ** "".
   ,    .     ,    -2     ,    .284.  :Smilie:

----------


## Assol_07

> 


   ! 
 -     ?   :Wink:

----------


## GSokolov

> 4   .        ,             1     4     ."


           4-   .    ,    , ,       ?      ,   , .   , ,     165-, ..             ,       (.9 165-),           .

----------

284           ,       282 ,              ?
 ,       ,     ,       .      .            . 

 255-   514,   ,       .   ,                   ,     .

----------


## Assol_07

!     "",     .        110  21/05/08    .

----------


## vyacheslav_s

,        ""  ,    .
,             ,   ""  (, ).        .

----------


## Assol_07

,      ,     . 
         ,     .

  -      -    !!!

----------

,  *Assol_07*     .     




> /    .       -.. /-8000,     ,       ,  .  , ,     8   ,   4,   /

----------


## Assol_07

...   ..       "" . ,        (     4   ).

----------

> ,  *Assol_07*     .


   .       ..        4 .           ,             , ..      ,       /     ,     ,     ,      .

----------

...

----------


## Assol_07

> 


  ,          ,      ""  .




> 


    ,   ?

----------

""

----------

[QUOTE=Assol_07;52017175]  ,          ,      ""  .


,  ,  ,    ,    ,        ,       ,   ,         (        8 ,  16,      )        ?
          ,             ,        , ,            ,  ,  .     ,        ,     150 ,         ,           .

----------


## Assol_07

, ,     ..       ,  ,       ,    .

----------


## Assol_07

!   :Smilie: 
 ,     ,   .. 
 - .  ,     .  ,  ,       ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## Assol_07

!!!

----------

*Assol_07*,  ::  ::  ::

----------

.

----------


## gusiy-75

,         , -       ,   ,     /      12 ?

----------

*gusiy-75*, ,     -.
 375   .

----------


## gusiy-75

..    12  10   :Frown:

----------

*gusiy-75*,  2 -   375.     10 .     .

----------


## B

!
     ...
    ...
   ,    :
      (   7 ),   2008       (            ...     ).  ..      2  ,        ,   ,   .         (     ,    )  19        20-    ,     .
  5     ,      1       .
 -   ...
       ,   ,       ..  ..   .   ... (   60 ,   24...   )
  ,     , ..    !
     :
 , ,   , ,       ,       ,            13 ,        (  .  - ,     13 000  4   )),          (     ),      ..          ,   ...
     -     ...       4  ...
      ,  16 ...    -  ...        .   ,  ,   ...    ...    ?
   ...     ...        ,     ... 
     ...          ...    !
        ...       ,       ...  ,    !   :Smilie: 
   ...
     9-       :Frown:

----------

*B*,        ?     ,    .      ,   -  .

----------


## B

,    .     ,     ...       !
   ...   :Frown: 
    17 ,       -    !  :Mad: 

   ,     !
 - ,       15 ...     ?         ?

----------


## tanita2003

.    ,   3   .  2  .            .         .      153000.       :Frown:    ?  ?

----------


## tanita2003

,     .       !

----------


## Assol_07

! ,   !  ,      !   !  :Wink:

----------


## Assol_07

> 9-


+1 



> 15 ...     ?         ?


         .  .     - ,        .

 -    ,  -  (     ),  -    .    - ..

----------


## tanita2003

ASSOL          .   ,     9     -        .    Tanij2003@mail.ru.

----------


## B

..    (  )  50%...   (  )      ...   ,     !     .
    ,       ,       ...          ...  -     !  :Wink: 

*tanita2003*,  !      !

----------


## tanita2003

.

----------


## Assol_07

:Frown:  ,      ..     ...            :Embarrassment: 
!

----------


## tanita2003

28           14      .     17       ...

----------


## Assol_07

..         . ,      ..     ?  -  ?   ,       .        ?  , ,  ?

----------


## tanita2003

.       ,     ,       .

----------


## Assol_07

,   ,  10 .     ..

----------


## _

> (  )  50%...   (  )      ...   ,     !     .
> 
> *tanita2003*,  !      !


,           ?
   ,   ,  10 000 ,    ? 
-  - - 1,  - 20000,   0,5 , 

-   -0,5 ,  - 20000?

----------


## _

?

----------

0,5

----------

> 0,5


20000

----------


## _

,  !
  :           ? ,   . ,     10000    60  (   15-16 ,      3-4  -),     50 ,       10000,  8333  33 . ?

----------


## tikwa3

> ,  !
>   :           ? ,   . ,     10000    60  (   15-16 ,      3-4  -),     50 ,       10000,  8333  33 . ?


           "     "    ,      ( ) 


 -        6 .    "   -    "    10   .     ,      /  .             .  :   ,     .     ,          . ?            . 

    1,5 . .  ,      2 ,    65  95 ..         .         ,    .   ,       .         (  .10).       . 

  !!!!!

 !

----------


## _

, tikwa3 !!!
     ?    ? =)

----------


## vaganadezhda

,    !!!           ,         .  ...   ,      ...     .    ,    .        .  ,   ,   ...

----------


## tikwa3

> , tikwa3 !!!
>      ?    ? =)


 :Girl:

----------



----------


## tanita2003

.   ?     ?     ?

----------

> .   ?     ?     ?


   ,

----------


## tanita2003

.

----------


## 1331

> ?


    ,      .

----------


## tanita2003

?

----------


## tanita2003

?  -    .  ?             ?

----------


## 1331

( ),   ,    ,    .         .    ,   .

----------


## Assol_07

tanita2003,  ?     ?      ?
      ..       ""  ,     !   -         (   ).
,  ?

----------


## tanita2003

,        ,    ,   ,   ,           ,       .  ,     :yes:      ,      .          ,

----------


## Assol_07

,     ,    !   ,      ,   ,  ""  .  ,  ""      .

----------


## 1331

> ,   ,  ""  .  ,  ""      .


   ,           .

----------


## tanita2003

...

----------


## Assol_07

!     ,   ,   ""..

----------


## __

,  !!!
 - ,        ?!   -  ()??  :Wink: 
          4 ??!!! ,    (, , ..)...           4    ??! ,  ,       3-  -    4-     ??!  ...  ,    ??!...
,          ()   ??!

  !!  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## 1331

*__*,     ,        12 ,     .

----------


## k-25

.    .  ?        . 

         1,5 .   4 .   .    18.08.         03.08.  14.08.   .  

              ,       . 

 ?    .

!!!

----------


## 223

.
    12 ,       ,      -   .

----------


## 223

> ,  !!!
>  - ,        ?!   -  ()?? 
>           4 ??!!! ,    (, , ..)...           4    ??! ,  ,       3-  -    4-     ??!  ...  ,    ??!...
> ,          ()   ??!
> 
>   !!


4*4+8=24   ...
     ,        ?
         4 .    2    ,         .      ,   .
   -  ,  ,        .    ,     .

----------


## k-25

?

----------


## 1331

*k-25*, . 44   865  30.12.2006, . 10   375  15.06.2007

----------


## tikwa3

2    ,       ().  ,      - .  :" , ..           .     ,     ,    ." 

         ,     .  : ",   .         -    : 
1.      ,            .
2.       ,    ,        .

 -   :yes:

----------


## 1331

:
    18.08.2009  22-2-3199

  ,            .

 43                .

 . 273               -    ,  ,  , ,       (),  ,   .

           ,    (, )    .                 - ,  ,   ..     ,   ,    - ,     .

   ,      ..

----------


## 1331

:
   .               -  .      (  2  2007 .  9154/07).

----------


## 1331

,  :


> 1.      ,            .
> 2.       ,    ,        .


 ,     .

----------


## tikwa3

> ,  : ,     .


   ,     .       ,    .   ,      . :Smilie:

----------


## GSokolov

> 


   ,         -  .          .   ,         -    .    , ,     ,            -  .

----------


## __

!
  ...
:
 -   6% -    ,
    ,     ??? (,  :Smilie: )
 =,
 -=        ,  , , ,       01.02.10 .;

  , ,  -..  ,       , ..  ;
   -   ;
  :  ( 2010),    (+.,     ?,   :Smilie: ), , ?  , ?

     , ,-1   ! :Smilie: ) /   ...
   , ,  , , ,   8  ....

,  , 
-  ,         140 ....


    ""   ?  ?)) 

   ,    -    ?    ?

----------


## tikwa3

/         6%  ,  (2,9%),    1,1%  2%   2011 ;

,       1   12 . ,  2,9%,  ,     ( ),    2010    2,9%,     . 

,      2010 .      2009 .   (    )

  ,      .       ,       . 

      ,     . 

!!!

----------


## tanita2003

.        :Frown:  -         ?

----------


## Assol_07

! 
      .    ?

----------


## tanita2003

2 ,         2        .

----------


## Assol_07

?   ?

----------


## tanita2003

4

----------


## Assol_07

! 
    ?   .    ..

----------


## tanita2003

Assol

----------

> .         ,    ,    ...      0,25          -       .       .


,  !

  :      10 000.

----------

> ,       .


       ?

----------

> ,    (, )    .


,  - ,   ?
 -      (    ),

----------


## 1331

> - ,


      ( ),   ,       :  ,   ..     ,       .

----------

> ,  !
> 
>   :      10 000.


    .
 , .

----------


## 1331

,    1   ,      10 000.       .

----------


## 1331

,    1   ,      10 000.       .

----------


## Assol_07

:        10000,          ( 4   ,    "" ).      -  - 0,5  - 10000.  -  - 1  - 20000. 
        -   .

----------


## tanita2003

,     ..     2      4     8.            .    ,     .      .             .   .    ,      .    ?     . 15        .  ,  ,

----------

*tanita2003*, , .    ,

----------


## vyacheslav_s

> *tanita2003*, ,


+1.
  ,     (    4,        /),       :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenik

.
     2008 .   2009 .      60%.        ,   .      ,      ,   2 ,      :Embarrassment:    , ,    ,       :Embarrassment: 
      .       !  :Wow:    150 .
    :
1.         ,      ,   ,    ,      (,    )
2.   . -  ,    .       ,         (,  ,       ...).     .
3.        .    __        (,            :Wow: )    ,            (        ).

,    .     . 1 . 10      ,    ,        .

----------


## Lenik

.        .
"                "
  ?       ?    .

----------

.
 ,       .  ,           . 
   ...,  .

----------


## Lenik

** ,        :Frown: 
             ...
   :



> 132.   
> 
>        ,   ,          .
> 
> 
>  135.   
> 
>                .


 ...   ,         .  ,                 :Wow:

----------

,          .   .  ,    ,    .         .

----------


## Lenik

** , .    -  .
,      ,     ,       -    :Big Grin:

----------

:Smilie:

----------


## Lenik

,        ...      , - ,   :Embarrassment:

----------

-       (  ,    ,          :Wink: )

----------


## Lenik

** ,  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  !
   .  ,           . ,   ,    (  ),        .

----------

> ,        ...      , - ,


      .     ? 
       ,

----------


## Lenik

.



> 


  ,  .

----------


## Lenik

.   ,  ,        :Frown:   -            .              .
 375      ,      



> )   ,             ;


,  ,

----------

.    ,   375   "   ".

----------


## Lenik

** ,   .  10     , ,   .
     ? 



> ,   375   "   ".


,      . 
      ,       ,       :Big Grin:

----------

*Lenik*,     ,   ,   2009 ,  .    .     .

----------


## Lenik

> .


   ,      -  ?

----------

.

----------

,          .
1-   -  6  14 = 8 
2-    14  22=8 
         .
        16

----------

284.       
( .    30.06.2006 N 90-)

             .  ,           ,         ().     (  )                (      ),     .

       ,     ,    ,               142               73  .

----------


## tikwa3

> .
>      2008 .   2009 .      60%.        ,   .      ,      ,   2 ,        , ,    ,      
>       .       !    150 .
>     :
> 1.         ,      ,   ,    ,      (,    )
> 2.   . -  ,    .       ,         (,  ,       ...).     .
> 3.        .    __        (,           )    ,            (        ).
> 
> 
> ...


   ,  "      :Wink: ,       ????"     ????????? :EEK!:

----------

*tikwa3*, -,   . -,      *2009* .

----------


## tikwa3

-     ,     ,          ,     .     ,       .   :yes:

----------


## tikwa3

, ,         ""     ,      :Embarrassment: .

----------

*tikwa3*,          -      .

----------


## tikwa3

:Embarrassment:

----------

()        .  ))))))))
.......  )))))))))   ) )))))))))

----------


## irina_art

!  .
 2009   ,   2009  .    .,     ,  .     4  ,   - 5  ,   - 2    8 ,   -    .         ,    ,   ,  ,    .        (    ).  2009   ,      ,  2010   .   ,    2009 ,       .
    26.01.10    . ,  ,        !!!   ,   ,     ,     ,   ,    ,           :Frown:        ,   ,   ,     .  1      .
      ,    ,   .   ,        ,          , 2 .     .     , ..      10   ,       ,   .      ,              ?         ,   ?

----------


## Lenik

...   ,        ,    .               . 
       1,5       ?     ,    ,  -   ,    ,    ,

----------

> ,


       ,    ,   -    ,      .
           ,

----------

, ,            .   ,       200    ,         .   .   ,   . ,      .         .   ,    .  , ,   .  ,   ,    . kuzya_344@mail.ru

----------


## __

,          ,      ?

----------


## tikwa3

> !  .
>  2009   ,   2009  .    .,     ,  .     4  ,   - 5  ,   - 2    8 ,   -    .         ,    ,   ,  ,    .        (    ).  2009   ,      ,  2010   .   ,    2009 ,       .
>     26.01.10    . ,  ,        !!!   ,   ,     ,     ,   ,    ,                 ,   ,   ,     .  1      .
>       ,    ,   .   ,        ,          , 2 .     .     , ..      10   ,       ,   .      ,              ?         ,   ?


irina_art,       ,   ,     .     16000 .  ,          ,   .       . 

         -.                   .      ,      .            45  (     1 ,        15 ),     ,     .          ,  ,      . 

-,       :
-,       . 
- -  ,     ,            . 
-,           .        ,   .
-,     -   .     . ,       ,           .    ,       ,     .      24 ,      26 ?

!!!

p/s/      ,

----------


## tikwa3

,  ,       ,    10    /

----------


## Argo

! ,   ,       ?

----------


## MNB

"          45  (     1 ,        15 )"

 3  4.6. 255-           10 . 
    ,     ,   .  .       -   ,  10 !!!

----------

,  !
      ,       (.  :      ,               .  ,    ,   /     ,            .             ?(

----------

**,    ?                 ?

----------

,  /          2

----------


## kontroler

> .             ?(


1.            (  , ,   ),           .     ,       .             ,         ,          ..
2.     ,     (, ,   ..)      -      .
           . 
   ,           .      .

----------


## tanita2003

#       . (1)                157 659,77 ,        18 522,57 ,      139 137,20 .      ,      . ,    (   3)              1120. 
  1120          3    : 

      3    04.03.2009 .       ........ (   )      ,  16.03.2009  (  16.01.2009       16.03.2009      9,10).    . 9    165-:      :   () -             ;   -    ;    -              .
 ,   ////.,      ,     .       282  ,            ;         15  2007.  375  ,    ,              .     10       ,      12.02.1994  101,                          .    ///////    27.04.2009., 15.05.2009., 15.06.2009.    ,        ( 7,8 ).
             ;     . 198, 199   

:  
1.    1120         3  ..  17  2009  .
2.             157 659,77 . (        77 ).
3.         2 000 .

----------


## tanita2003

.              2       .                 .            .          3    Ѩ.                                5      4                   .                  ,                           .               .             4 .    ,

----------


## .

tanita2003,       .

1)      9  2010   
2)     , 4 .   ,     2 .

----------

> , 4 .   ,     2 .


       .

----------

kontroler, tanita2003,     ,       .

----------


## Luiba

.
, ,     ,      . .

----------

- ?      ? .              ,   .     ,      140,    .

----------


## Luiba

.     .

----------

*Luiba*,    .    ,      ,       ( ) ,       .

----------

, !
   , ,   .       -  .   -      ?
  .  ,        .   -    ,      .  .     2007 ,    2007   ,         ( ,  ,  , ,  ).           ,      .  .  2009   .      (   ) -     /.     .  2010      .        .   - 2   ,  ,    .     - .          .
    . 10   -  .           ?         ,    ???

----------


## 86

,       ,   ,      .      .     ,      - 5-  8       (  )   0.25 (.     7 )   30000   .         .       .      ,  ()    .   ,        .   \          ,       ,     .       .   (., ,   ,    \     ).  10  ,      :  ,    , .       , -   ,  .  ,   - ,    .  ,     ,        ,        ?   ,  ,  ,  .  ...  :Frown:

----------

, ,        -          (      )         ?     ?

----------

.

----------


## enigma1

> , ,        -          (      )         ?     ?


   .
  ?

     : 
.: "    ?" 
.: " ". 
.: "        ""?
.:   ,           -   .          ?      ..."

----------

> .
>   ?
> 
> "


,     , ...                      ?
  : "  ,     2009, 2010.   (                 ,     ???       , .. = 0,  ,     )         (  ,      ,       ,  =  ... -  )          (   25000  ,        -)   .    2010      ,         .
  :  (  )        / 2489,75 
    ,         32500 .,  -       ,      .       0,3   .
   ,    -            12   2010.    : ",   ,          ,           "  ,  ,  ?        !!!    ,      ,       (,   ).      -    ,   2009 .         ,       -  .         !

----------

,       ...          ,    (   )...
 ,    ,     
,        :
   ,      -          - ,    -    -     -  ( )      (..         ,  ,     )   ,  ...
     ,   2004       ...   3-  ...  ,       ...              ,    !     ...      ,        ?       ???       ...

----------

:
  3 .,       -       2.
   ?   ,     -     ...  ,     ?      ?
  .  ,    .     ,      . ,      4 ,  0,3   -    
    "  - /,   . ,    ,  ,   . ,         ,     "
   ,          ?

----------

,      :
"         ,  /         ."
      - .   . 135    " "    ,       .10 
",    (!             ???)    81-   255-    (   !   ? 25000  . -    ?     01.01.2009 ,       )      
    -          ... ,   ...
,      ...
,              ...
,         -  ?       ???
     ?

----------

,      ...        ""

----------

> ,      -          - ,    -    -     -  ( )      (..         ,  ,     )   ,  ..."
>      ,   2004       ...   3-  ...  ,       ...


     ?     ?     ?

----------

> ?


  ,      ,  ,   



> ?

----------

!   ,     ...      100% ...               ...  100%   ,        ?
    ?

----------

> ?


 ,    ,   62-.    , ,  ,         - .

----------

, !  ,        .   ,

----------

62-



> ,    (     ,      ,     ;    ;    ,           ,       ** ).


             ""

----------


## Skrepo4ka

!        .    .    ,     ()      ,        .  3 .     .      (     ),       .        (,        \ 23000).   ,    ,   ,     . .    ,      (,   ).   ,  .  ,   ?     8 .     .     4     (, ..         ,         ,  ,    ).

----------


## Skrepo4ka

, ,         .       ,   :    ?    ,  ?     .   ,      ,           .

----------

> ,  ?


   ,

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> ,


   ,    :     ,    ?    .     ,   ?     3     , ..  .     . ,  ,      .  ,      8  ,     ,      .                 .             4-    2011.

----------


## tikwa3

!!!!!!!!    




> ...       (,        \ 23000).   ,    ,   ,     . .    ...


    3   .      .   .       ,       .   ?   /   ?? (     ??)     .     1    10  ...

            .       .

----------

> , ,         .       ,   :    ?    ,  ?     .   ,      ,           .


              ....

----------


## Skrepo4ka

,   ? ..        ,        ?   ?     ,     ,   ,     ,      :Frown:  , ,     .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> !!!!!!!!    
> 
> 
> 
>     3   .      .   .       ,       .   ?   /   ?? (     ??)     .     1    10  ...
> 
>             .       .


3  , ..  , ,     4-  .  -  . -   ,            .    .   ,         ,  ,  ,   ,  .    ,    ,  ,   -    .     ,    2      .

----------

> 3  , ..  , ,     4-  .  -  . -   ,            .    .   ,         ,  ,  ,   ,  .    ,    ,  ,   -    .     ,    2      .


  ,         

   ,

----------

> ,   ? ..        ,        ?   ?     ,     ,   ,     ,      , ,     .


 ,  ,    ,     ,     ,      -     () 

       ,       ,   ...     ,    ,

----------


## tikwa3

> ...    .   ,         ,  ,  ,   ,  . ...


     ,   ,   ,   ,      (      )    ,                    , 45          ,              , ..    .

----------

-  ,    .

----------

*tikwa3*,      ,

----------


## tikwa3

...

----------


## .

.     / 30  4   .      0,125   / 4 .
  ,            ,  .
 :     2 ,    (          ).     ,        ,   / ( 1 ), ..     .   146 .
       ,           .

----------

> ,           .


-,   ,  ,         .      -  
       ,

----------


## Skrepo4ka

,      .    ,   :    ,     ..                \ .       .  ,              :   ,       .       ,     .(    )  :     \   ..      ,   ,   .,     !      .   :     ,          .     .     -  ,   .    .

----------

> -  ,   .


 


> .


      .  ,       -   ; ,    .  ("   ") -      .

----------


## -

> , ,         .       ,   :    ?    ,  ?     .   ,      ,           .


,        ,      .    ,               2-   (   ..      ).    okcaha55@mail.ru.   .    .   .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

,  , ..      ,      ,    .    ,   ,        :Frown: 



> ,      -


,    -  ?

----------


## Skrepo4ka

, ,        /  ?  -  ?     ,           -.     ,      -, .

----------


## -

> , ,        /  ?  -  ?     ,           -.     ,      -, .


2       .  .
                ?    ? 
      ,      " ,         .                    ,    ,      "     ,    ,         ,   , ..     .

----------


## Elen.ka

,  
     ,                :Wow:   :Wink:

----------

:Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow:

----------


## Skrepo4ka

,      .      .   ,     ,      , ..    .        .      ,    .     .
   ,  ,  , !   ,       ().      ,  .   ,  ,        ()   .  ,       ,      .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

:Frown:

----------


## -

> ,      .      .   ,     ,      , ..    .        .      ,    .     .
>    ,  ,  , !   ,       ().      ,  .   ,  ,        ()   .  ,       ,      .


 ,   ,    ,   -       ,          ,   ,              .
       ,           ,     (    )       .
       .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

(   ,  ).      .    ,       . 
 ,    , , ,  .

----------


## -

> (   ,  ).      .    ,       . 
>  ,    , , ,  .


       ?    ?                .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

> ?    ?                .


     .    ,    ,  :         .  ()   .        ,    ,   ,    .        ,        .      .        ,              :Frown:

----------


## Irisk-A

!!               .     .        ??

----------


## 043

?           ?

----------


## 1331

> ?


,      . ,   ,      .

----------


## 1984

!   -      3 .

    ()    . -          ..-  :

"19.                * 2       *  ,    ,          **  (,  ),        -      ..."

     ,    3 .     2010 .       (  2011)     1,5 -   .
      -  *2*     (     )        .
.

----------


## Elen.ka

> 3


   , ..  ,         .      . 
  1,5  2-  -   .   ,      2009,     2011.   .

----------


## 1331

> , ..  ,


  ,             .

----------


## 1984

> , ..  ,         ..


    ?   - .282 "           ,      ."

      .   -      14 ..

    :
1-   8 
2--4
3-- 2.
     ..

 ? :Frown:

----------

,     .    .     01  2010.   10 ,       ,              0,5 , ..  5000  -  .  2  ()             10 . . -  .  11    .   =(5000+5000+10000+10000)/(30+31+31+28)*140=35000 .     ,     ,          .     .           ????

----------

?     ?

----------

,  .        .  ..         - ,     \        .     \  .

----------

> ,  .        .  ..         - ,     \        .     \  .


   ,   /

----------


## 1984

(    ) -   0,25 %  (3   )        .
   25000-  6250 +  18750,,,
       ..?

       - ..  ?

----------

" " ,  ,    ,        .
 ,          .   .

----------

!              :"     ".    ,               .http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=407120

----------

> (    ) -   0,25 %  (3   )        .
>    25000-  6250 +  18750,,,
>        ..?
> 
>        - ..  ?


    ,     01.06.11.    8 ,   ,     0,25 ,     ,     ,     ..     ,   ,   .           0,25 ,  ,     ?

----------


## tan223

> 0,25 ,  ,     ?


      -             -0.25       .

----------

> -             -0.25       .


      ,  .      ,    ,     ,   ,    ))))

----------


## Svetjka

,         ,    ,          ,             ,        ,    ,   .    ,  ,        ,    ,       :Frown:

----------

> ,         ,    ,          ,             ,        ,    ,   .    ,  ,        ,    ,


      ,   ?

----------


## Svetjka

,  ,   ,    ,    7000  ,      ,   ,    ,       ,     ,       .       -    , ,   .            .         -  ,

----------


## tan223

> ,          ,             ,


-

----------


## Svetjka



----------


## seden

:          ?     .

----------


## seden

.  .

----------


## seden

:           ,                   ?

----------


## seden

.   :Big Grin: 
p.s.       10             .     .     :Smilie:

----------


## 1984

> ,  .      ,    ,     ,   ,    ))))


   ?
 .     ..
   100  -  ...

----------


## maby25

.,        ,.  ?   982,04 ( . 1136,99) *140 = 137 485,6    -  .  .     121781,07? ,.   . .    .     ?

----------


## tanita2003

4-

----------


## maby25

> 4-


   ,     ,   -4. .     -" "-  ?  ,  ()        .    -  - , ,    ( ,   ,      )...  ?

----------

> " "-  ?


 
      ,       .    ,       .

----------


## hiker

-  :0
 /-/
  -           ,      .
    ,  ,       /    /.      . :Redface:

----------

:      ,     .       .

----------


## hiker

> :      ,     .       .


   -  ,   ,    .  :Wink:

----------


## 1984

,       -        .(    01/07       16/06..????

----------



----------


## 1984

> 


   ?
   --       ,     - 16/06.
    16/06.
 30/06
   01/07.
       ? 

      -  -     ..
      ?      ,         ...

----------

*1984*,      ,   .
        ,        .             .           01 .        30 ?



> ?      ,         .


 ,           !  ?   ?   ,    ,      ?

----------


## 1984

> *1984*,      ,   .
>         ,        .             .           01 .        30 ?
>  ,           !  ?   ?   ,    ,      ?


      01/07.   ?  ?       ?

----------


## 1984

3 (    )- 1    - .  2  -     4   .
       0,25  +     ,  ..        .       .
       0,25  .         .    -      (    )      0,25 -    .. -  ,- -       ,..
   .    .

----------


## Inna69

.
       . 
   -   . ,   :
   -   100%   ,     6 .
 ,          .
 ?     -  ,        ?
 :Frown:

----------

> -  ,


  :yes:

----------


## Inna69

,  60%  ?

  ,       ...
,     -   ,   ?  :Frown:

----------

100%  ,          6 .    , ,       5000     5000  ,        21  (4611*4,6).       2500  ,      11500.

----------


## Inna69

?
  ?

----------

*Inna69*,        .   ,

----------


## Inna69

,  !
       25 ..,     .
 :Smilie:

----------

.,      2012,    10 ""  -        " "  .      (   .)   - (1 )+  -   , .  ,... ..,    ...,       ,        .   ,     " "   ..

----------


## kom_sa

, ,        (140   - 16 )?   ,    ,      (((
                 1,5 ,     ,      ( 
      ?

----------


## 1984

> ?
>  .     ..
>    100  -  ...


           :  . -  :


" ,             
   . 
     10         
  ,        , 
      .
           , 
    ,         
        - .
        , 
     . 
.    ______     
 2 .   ,         -
,  .
  .. 3  1  11    16.07.1999 .  165-  

       ,     
     .
      2901/04  29.06.2004 . ,  

.   ,        , 
    ,        
      - .

  , ,     26.07.2010 , 
    05.07.2011 ,     
   2          17 250 .,    
          23 000 .  
  ,    ,        .. 
      () 129 466,40 .,       
1   - 26 681,23 .,      ,    

,    ,


  :??
    10     "".           .

 .  
  ..(     )     ...

----------

> , ,        (140   - 16 )?   ,    ,      (((


   ,    / .
     ,       .

----------


## 1984

2 -  !      ,   !

----------

